# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ MODERATORS

## NADINE_ed

Σκέφτηκα πως στα πλαίσια της νέας μας οργάνωσης καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει ένα τόπικ,όπου οι moderators
να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν για τα διάφορα ζητήματα διαχείρησης,που άπτονται της δραστηριότητας τους,
να υπάρχουν κάποιες ανακοινώσεις(πχ. για θέματα που μεταφέρθηκαν στην ενότητα όπου έπρεπε ν'ανήκουν) 
αλλά και να διατυπώνονται προτάσεις από όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να συμβάλει σε μια καλύτερη οργάνωση.
Από ένα σπαμ που δεν έπεσε στην αντίληψη μας,ένα τόπικ που κάποιος άνοιξε σε λάθος ενότητα και θέλει μεταφορά
ή όποιο άλλο "σουλούπωμα" χρειάζεστε που μπορούμε να τακτοποιήσουμε χωρίς ν'απασχολήσουμε τον Νίκο.
Επαναλαμβάνω πως δε μιλώ για παρέμβαση επί της ουσίας,αλλά για διαδικαστικά ζητήματα.Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Και ξεκινώ:

Εκτός από το τόπικ που η Ζωήτσα κατά λάθος άνοιξε στην Ανορεξία και ζήτησε να μεταφερθεί στα Διάφορα
πήρα την πρωτοβουλία να μεταφέρω από την Παχυσαρκία στα Διάφορα και τα:

--->Καλο μήνα!!!!!!!

--->Απλα μια καλημέρα



Επειδή οι περισσότεροι κινούμαστε στο τόπικ της Παχυσαρκίας έχουμε την τάση 
όταν θέλουμε ν'ανοίξουμε νέο τόπικ να το κάνουμε από κεκτημένη μάλλον ταχύτητα εκεί.
Αρκετά έχει επιβαρυνθεί η Παχυσαρκία μας νομίζω.Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να είμαστε εντός ενότητας.
Κρατούμε την έμπνευση μας λίγα δευτερόλεπτα,πηγαίνουμε στην ενότητα που της ταιριάζει κι εκεί ανοίγουμε New Topic.
Αυτό διευκολύνει κι όποιον ψάχνει κάτι να το βρίσκει εκεί όπου η λογική του τον οδηγεί.

Και ρωτώ τη lessing:Μήπως να βάζαμε και το ΤΙ ΦΟΡΕΣΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ στα Διάφορα;

----------


## polinaki1983

Πολύ καλή ιδέα Ναντιν μου. Ετσι θα αποφορτωθεί και ο Νίκος από τα απλά καθημερινά διαδικαστικά ζητήματα, που όπως και να το κάνουμε τρώνε χρόνο.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Έχετε δίκιο! ΚΑλό θα ήταν να μεταφερθούνε μερικά τόπικ!  :Smile:  Απλώ θα προτιμούσα να μην πολυασχολούμε με αυτό το ζήτημα για να μην γίνει μπέρδεμα.. Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν 2 άτομα που να είναι υπεύθυνα γι αυτό και όχι όλοι οι mods  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Στα Διάφορα αντί της Παχυσαρκίας θα βρείτε πλέον και το νέο τόπικ:

--->ασχετο αλλα..σχετικο

Θεωρώ σημαντικό να αναφέρω κάθε μεταφορά γιατί ενδεχομένως
κάποιοι αναζητούν τα τόπικς από τις ενότητες και όχι τα σημερινά μηνύματα.
Να μην ψάχνουν άδικα ή νιώθουν πως το τόπικ τους χάθηκε.
Επίσης προσθέτω εδώ και τον εκάστοτε υπερσύνδεσμο για ευκολία.

----------


## yannaki

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

sos νεο spam

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τα ενοχλητικά σπαμ συνεχίζονται...
Ωστόσο εδώ στην ενότητα των ανακοινώσεων δεν έχουμε εξουσιοδότηση να επεμβαίνουμε.
Θα κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να το αναλάβει ο Νίκος.Ελπίζω να μην το παρατηρήσουν και γεμίσουμε.
Την καλημέρα μου

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να κανω μια προταση? απο οτι προσεξα αυτα τα ατομα με τα παραξενα ονομα εχουν κανει εγγραφη 29/5 .. γιατι λοιπον δεν κανετε ενα ελεγχο ποιες εγγραφες εγιναν αυτη τη μερα .. και οποιο παραξενο ονομα βλεπετε το μπλοκαρετε .. και στελνετε μνμ να επικοινωνησουν μαζι σας με u2u .. αν ειναι κανονικοι χρηστες θα σας απαντησουν .. αν οχι ... τοτε θα σημαινει πως ηταν spam.


δεν ξερω αν ειναι εφικτο αυτο .. σαν ιδεα το ειπα ..

καλημερα!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ σπαμ

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3568

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πρεπει να μου παρετε μια σφυριχτρα .. κατι τελος παντως να σας ειδοποιω .. :P

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρρρρρρρρρ 

βρωμισε παλι το φορουμ!! 
ωρα για καθαρισμα

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Done.. :yes:

----------


## anna65

Αν έχετε κάποια στιγμή εύκαιρη, τώρα που μαζευτήκατε πολλοί moderators μπορείτε να λύσετε το πρόβλημα με τις πολλαπλές ενημερώσεις για απαντήσεις στο ίδιο thread; Είναι πολύ κουραστικό, επειδή κάποια τόπικς μετατρέπονται κάποιες στιγμές σε τσατ, να έρχονται 50-100 μηνύματα τη μέρα για τρια μόλις θέματα... Ας γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση, σε άλλα φόρουμ οι ενημερώσεις είναι κάπως έτσι: 
"Λάβατε αυτό το μήνυμα γιατί παρακολουθείτε την Θ. Ενότητα .... Αναρτήθηκε ένα νέο μήνυμα στη Θ. Ενότητα μετά την τελευταία σας επίσκεψη. Ακολουθήστε τον παρακάτω δεσμό για να το διαβάσετε. Δεν θα υπάρξει άλλη ειδοποίηση για αυτήν την ανάρτηση, μέχρι να επισκεφτείτε την Θ. Ενότητα."

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼννα μου,δε νομίζω να άπτεται αυτό της αρμοδιότητας μας(όχι πως ξέρω απ'αυτά να το πω 
με βεβαιότητα)Μπορούμε να σβήνουμε τα σπαμ κι ό,τι γενικά έχει να κάνει με τα τόπικς 
και τα ποστς,καθώς και να δίνουμε προειδοποιήσεις(κάτι που δε συμφωνήσαμε να το κάνουμε 
φυσικά).Αυτό που λες προσωπικά δεν το έχω καν υπόψιν μου.Το θυμάμαι κι από τον Στέλιο 
που έλεγε κάτι παρεμφερές(νομίζω αναφερόταν σε ειδοποιήσεις μέσω mail για όποτε είχε u2u)...
Ίσως γνωρίζουν τ'άλλα κορίτσια.Αν όχι,ο Νίκος θα το διαβάσει και θα επιληφθεί αν μπορεί...

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Αν θέλεις ʼννα μου να μην σου έρχονται αυτές οι ειδοποιήσεις πας στον Πίνακα ελέγχου, πάνω στην καρτέλα πατάς Subscriptions και τα ελέγχεις από εκεί.. Μπορείς να διαγραφείς απ' τις ενημερώσεις όποιου thread θέλεις  :Smile:

----------


## anna65

Δεν θέλω να μην μου έρχονται οι ειδοποιήσεις. Θέλω να μην μου έρχονται 80 ειδοποιήσεις για το ίδιο τόπικ! Το έχω αναφέρει στο τόπικ με τα προβλήματα στο φόρουμ, όπως και ο Στέλιος, αλλά δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη κάτι και είναι ιδιαίτερα εκνευριστικό να γεμίζει το e-mail μου... Ειλικρινά, η απάντηση "μπορείς να διαγραφείς από τις ενημερώσεις" είναι εντελώς αντίθετη με αυτό που επιθυμώ! Αν η μόνη λύση για να απαλλαγώ από τόπικ με συνεχές ποστάρισμα τύπου "έχεις u2u" - "το έλαβα" - "να'σαι καλά" είναι να διαγραφώ, τι να πω... :Embarrassment:

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Συγγνώμη ʼννα μου απλώς δεν το είχα καταλάβει ότι δεν θέλεις αυτό..
Μόνο ο Νίκος μπορεί να απαντήσει σε αυτό πιστεύω, αν και νομίω πως δεν είναι εφικτό.. :/

----------


## aggeloydaki

spam

----------


## Ava_ed

Ξαναρώτησα, αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση. Μάλλον δεν πίστεψαν ότι είμαι τόσο άσχετη. Πού αποσκοπούν τα spam? Είναι διαφημίσεις? Γιατί εμφανίζονται και τί ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## filipparas

ʼννα αυτό αφορά το software του forum και δε νομίζω οτι αλλάζει. Συνεπώς αν διαλέγεις να δέχεσαι ειδοποιήσεις για ένα θέμα θα λαμβάνεις e-mail για κάθε απάντηση σε αυτό.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Ξαναρώτησα, αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση. Μάλλον δεν πίστεψαν ότι είμαι τόσο άσχετη. Πού αποσκοπούν τα spam? Είναι διαφημίσεις? Γιατί εμφανίζονται και τί ακριβώς είναι?


Είναι προφανώς ιοί, που σκοπό έχουν να μολύνουν τους οικιακούς μας υπολογιστές αν κάποιος ξεγελαστεί και ακολουθήσει τις παραπομπές που δίνουν.

----------


## Ava_ed

Ευχαριστώ ʼννα! Καλά που δεν άνοιξα τίποτε από αυτές τις βλακείες!

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Μόλις διέγραψα 6-7 spam και άλλα 2 νομίζω πριν..
Αυτούς τους χρήστες δεν θα ήταν καλό να τους κάνουμε κάποια προειδοποίηση κάτι; 
τι λέτε;
Γιατί π.χ. τα 6 που έσβησα τώρα ήταν απ' τον χρήστη lovejordan.. δεν θα έπρεπε να του στείλουμε τουλάχιστον κάποιο προειδοποιητικό u2u;

----------


## aggeloydaki

σπαμ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Μόλις διέγραψα 6-7 spam και άλλα 2 νομίζω πριν..
> Αυτούς τους χρήστες δεν θα ήταν καλό να τους κάνουμε κάποια προειδοποίηση κάτι; 
> τι λέτε;
> Γιατί π.χ. τα 6 που έσβησα τώρα ήταν απ' τον χρήστη lovejordan.. δεν θα έπρεπε να του στείλουμε τουλάχιστον κάποιο προειδοποιητικό u2u;


καθε φορα γραφουν με αλλο ονομα .. εγω εχω προσεξει πως ολοι αυτοι εχουν ημερομηνια εγγραφης στο φορουμ 29/5 μηπως καπως ετσι να γινει καποιος ελεγχος?

----------


## aggeloydaki

σπαμ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρρρρρρρρ φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρρρρρρρρρρ

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3655
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3654

----------


## NADINE_ed

Nίκο,εδώ : --->Αλλαγή ψευδώνυμου

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ φρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3668

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3669

----------


## anna65

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3744
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3743
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3742
28/5 εγγραφή ο guizeonline. Μεγάλες οι επιθέσεις στο φόρουμ, κάτι πρέπει να γίνει πριν καταφέρουν να το ρίξουν!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

οι περισσοτεροι εχουν κανει εγγραφη 28 η 29/5 μαλλον πρεπει να κοτιαξουν πια ατομα εχουν γραφτει αυτες τις 2 μερες ... θα γινει ενας προσωρινςο αποκλεισμος και μονο οποιος στειλει ε-μαιλ οτι ειναι κανονικος χρηστης να του επιτραπει να γραφει στο φορουμ ... αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου ..

----------


## sourkouna

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=2#pid162249
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...e=33#pid162252
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=1#pid162251

Το τελευταιο post φαινεται oτι ειναι spam.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Ποιος έσβησε το τόπικ για την Ελληνική εταιρία παχυσαρκίας; και έδωσε και 4 warnings στο μέλος;
Δεν θα ήταν σωστό να συζητιέται η διαγραφή κάποιου τόπικ εκτός των σπαμ;

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Ποιος έσβησε το τόπικ για την Ελληνική εταιρία παχυσαρκίας; και έδωσε και 4 warnings στο μέλος;
> Δεν θα ήταν σωστό να συζητιέται η διαγραφή κάποιου τόπικ εκτός των σπαμ;


προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδέα και συμφωνώ πως κάποια πράγματα που είναι σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη σχετικά με τον αν αποτελούν διαφήμιση ή όχι, σκόπιμο είναι να τα συζητούμε πρώτα μεταξύ μας.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Έτσι είναι.. Το ότι μας έκανες mods δεν μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να σβήνουμε και να δίνουμε warnings χωρίς κάποια στοιχειώδη συζήτηση.. 
Μήπως μπορείς να σβήσεις τουλάχιστον τα warnings? γιατί δεν είναι σωστό κατε με να έχει 4 ολόκληρα κοκκινάδια χωρίς λόγο και αιτία..  :Smile:

----------


## click

Και φυσικα πολυ κακως σβηστηκε. Ενα report θα ηταν αρκετο για να κρινει ο αντμιν αν παει για διαγραφη το θεμα.

Και επισης εχω απογοητευτει πολυ που η μοντ που το εσβησε δε μιλαει.... Μονο μια μοντ ηταν ονλαιν εκεινη την ωρα.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Προσωπικά δεν πρόλαβα να δω το ποστ, παρά μόνο ένα τόπικ που είχε κάνει το ίδιο μέλος για να ρωτήσει γτ σβήστηκε το ποστ του..
Τη δεδομένη στιγμή δεν έχει σημασία πιστεύω ποιος το έσβησε απλώς θα ήταν καλό να μην ξανασυμβεί.. 
Απ' τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρ φρρρ νεα σπαμ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρρρρρρρρρ φρρρρ σπαμ

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3849

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Done!  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

kainoyrio http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3850

----------


## click

τα βλεπω :P

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

τι σπαστικο που ειναι αυτο το πραγμα..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

φρρρ φρρρ λολι ποπ! παρε σκουπα!

----------


## LoLi.Pop

χαχαχα αι στο καλό! 5 λεπτά δεν έκανα ανανέωση και γέμισε ο τόπος! xD 
Απαιτώ να ακουστεί για background το theme των ghostbusters! χαχαχα

----------


## click

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyRqR...eature=related

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki πιάσε δουλειάαααα γεμίσαμε σπαμ!

----------


## aggeloydaki

spam
spam

ίσως να μην είναι με την κλασσική έννοια σπαμ αλλά είναι άσχετα και συνήθως γραμμένα από μποτ-άκια αλίμονο και αν καταλάβαινα το γιατί

----------


## aggeloydaki

aman pia

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ελεος πια .... 
εμφανιστικαν και αλλα

----------


## sourkouna

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3789

σπαμ η τελευταια απαντηση.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Kαλημέρα,sourkouna.Στο φόρουμ εδώ των ανακοινώσεων μόνο ο Νίκος έχει πρόσβαση να παρεμβαίνει.
Θα μπει σύντομα και θα το τακτοποιήσει.Τα υπόλοιπα τα φροντίζουμε κι εμείς.Ευχαριστούμε για τις επισημάνσεις,κορίτσια!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναταλακι μου καλημερα!
:love:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,ομορφιά μου! :love:

----------


## aggeloydaki

το πόσο συμφωνώ με τον μίστερ Oswaldo Comisky δεν μπορώ να σας το περιγράψω :P

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι κ εμείς μπορούμε να διαγράψουμε τα σχόλια-σπαμ μέσα απ τα τόπικ που χώνονται :roll:
Μόλις έσβησα 2!  :Smile:

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι κ εμείς μπορούμε να διαγράψουμε τα σχόλια-σπαμ μέσα απ τα τόπικ που χώνονται :roll:
> Μόλις έσβησα 2!



τι είναι τα σχόλια spam?

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Μέσα σε διάφορα τόπικ π.χ. στο Τι σκεφτεσαι τώρα όπως μου έτυχε υπήρχε μια διαφήμιση για κάτι γυαλιά ηλίου..  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έλειπα λίγες μέρες.Από χθες αργά το βράδυ έχω σβήσει καμιά τριανταριά τόπικς.
Απορώ...Αφού βλέπουν πως τόσον καιρό αμέσως τα σβήνουμε.Γιατί επιμένουν
ν'ανοίγουν λογαριασμούς και νέα τόπικς;Δεν έχουν τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνουν;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

λοιπον, θα το πω ακριβως οπως το σκεφτομαι, αλλα μην βαρατε, ειναι απλα η γνωμη μου, δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να συμφωνησουμε.
θεωρω οτ αυτο το moderation party θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο διακριτικο.
πιστευω οτι η υπαρξη των μοντ δεν πρεπει να ειναι αισθητη στο φορουμ, απλα να επεμβαινουν αθορυβα και διακριτικα για να διευκολυνουν την ζωη εδω και να λυνουν τα προβληματα.
προσωπικα δεν μαρεσει αυτο που βλεπω τις τελευταιες μερες "εχθρος, εχθρος!!!!- που ειναι ο εχθρος???- μπαμ, τον σκοτωσα!!!!"
εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι παιχνιδακι και αφορμη για τσατ και παιχνιδι. 

δεν ειναι αυτος ο ρολος της διαχειρισης κατα την γνωμη μου.

σε ενα φορουμ με τοσο λιγα προβληματα (κατα την γνωμη μου κι απ οτι εχω δει στο διαδικτυο) η διαχειριση πρεπει να ειναι διακριτικη και αορατη.

νομιζω οτι οι περιπτωσεις κινδυνου μπορουν μια χαρα να αντιμετωπιστουν χωρις ολη αυτη την "προβολη διαχειρισης " και οι συνεννοησεις οπου χρειαζονται να γινονται μεσω υ2υ

αυτα τα λιγα, ελπιζω να μην στεναχωρω κανεναν. καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Καλημέρααααα!
Εχεις δίκιο για το modering...
Eδώ δεν είμαστε το "μεγάλο μάτι" απλώς είnαι μια ενέργεια για να κρατήσουμε όλοι μαζί το φόρουμ καθαρό..
Οπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν γίνεται να είμαστε όλοι μοντς για ευνόητους λόγους..
Προσωπικα με το που μπαίνω τσεκάρω αν υπάρχει κάτι για να σβήσω..
Οσο για το συγεκριμένο τόπικ είναι θέμα πρακτικότητας..
Ετσι δεν χρειάζεται να στέλνουμε για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα γιου2γιου ο ένας στον άλλον..
Στο φόρουμ του τει μου που είμαι κ εκεί mod υπάρχει συγεκριμένο thread που είναι αόρατο στους άλλους χρήστες ώστε να γίνονται όλα διακριτικά όπως λες..
Αλλά αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό εδώ.. Πάραυτα δεν το θεωρώ και απαραίτητο  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Καλημέρααααα!
> Εχεις δίκιο για το modering...
> Eδώ δεν είμαστε το "μεγάλο μάτι" απλώς είnαι μια ενέργεια για να κρατήσουμε όλοι μαζί το φόρουμ καθαρό..
> Οπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν γίνεται να είμαστε όλοι μοντς για ευνόητους λόγους..
> Προσωπικα με το που μπαίνω τσεκάρω αν υπάρχει κάτι για να σβήσω..
> Οσο για το συγεκριμένο τόπικ είναι θέμα πρακτικότητας..
> Ετσι δεν χρειάζεται να στέλνουμε για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα γιου2γιου ο ένας στον άλλον..
> Στο φόρουμ του τει μου που είμαι κ εκεί mod υπάρχει συγεκριμένο thread που είναι αόρατο στους άλλους χρήστες ώστε να γίνονται όλα διακριτικά όπως λες..
> Αλλά αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό εδώ.. Πάραυτα δεν το θεωρώ και απαραίτητο


με την περιπτωση του αορατου τοπικ θα συμφωνουσα απολυτα, το εχω δει σε πολλα αλλα φορα.
αλλα αν τελικα δεν ειναι εφικτο εδω, αν δεν εξυπηρετουν τα υ2υ (αν και δεν βλεπω γιατι οχι, μια ματια που εριξα σε ολες τις σλιδες δεν ειδα καποια περιπτωση που να ειχε δυσκολιες να γινει με υ2υ),
ας γινει μια προσπαθεια αυτοπεριορισμου στα μηνυματα αυτα...
τι αφορα το φορουμ ποτε μπηκε και ποτε βγηκε ο καθε μοντ και ποσα μνμτα εσβησε?
ΑΛΛΟ να ενημερωσει σαν μελος σε αλλο τοπικ για τα του βιου του κι αλλο να κανει ενημερωση σαν μοντ... 
επαναλαμβανω, θα επρεπε να ειναι διακριτικη η λειτουργια του μοντερεισον

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Είναι δυνατόν; Μου τη λες τώρα για ένα τόπικ μόνο; Δλδ είναι το μόνο που σε ενοχλέι εδώ;
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που να τον ενοχλεί. Πάραυτα δεν έχει ξαναγίνει θέμα συζήτησης τόσο καιρό που υπάρχει..
Στο κάτω κάτω η προσπάθεια να διατηρηθεί το φόρουμ καθαρό γίνεται από όλους μας..
Απλώς όταν τέθηκε το θέμα του moderating προσφερθήκαμε 4 άτομα για να σβήνουμε τα σπαμ, και είναι και το μόνο που κάνουμε.. Ούτε warnings ούτε ban κάνουμε.. Είμαστε απλώς "καθαριστές"..
Το κάνουμε με ευχαρίστηση και ναι το διασκεδάζουμε και λίγο με τα φρρρρ..  :Smile: 
Στην τελική αν δεν σου αρέσει και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα μην μπαίνεις στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> *Είναι δυνατόν; Μου τη λες τώρα*  για ένα τόπικ μόνο; Δλδ είναι το μόνο που σε ενοχλέι εδώ;
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που να τον ενοχλεί. Πάραυτα δεν έχει ξαναγίνει θέμα συζήτησης τόσο καιρό που υπάρχει..
> Στο κάτω κάτω η προσπάθεια να διατηρηθεί το φόρουμ καθαρό γίνεται από όλους μας..
> Απλώς όταν τέθηκε το θέμα του moderating προσφερθήκαμε 4 άτομα για να σβήνουμε τα σπαμ, και είναι και το μόνο που κάνουμε.. Ούτε warnings ούτε ban κάνουμε.. Είμαστε απλώς "καθαριστές"..
> *Το κάνουμε με ευχαρίστηση και ναι το διασκεδάζουμε και λίγο με τα φρρρρ..* Στην τελική αν δεν σου αρέσει και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα μην μπαίνεις στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ..


απο που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι σου την λεω προσωπικα??
εσυ εισαι ο αντμιν?

μιλαω για ολους στο συγκεκριμενο ποστ, ακομα και για τα μελη!!!
εσενα προσωπικα, δεν σε ξερω καν. δεν ε χω παρακολουθησει ακριβως τι γραφεις. δεν εχω γνωμη για σενα. ισως επειδη εισαι και πολυ νεα στο φορουμ.για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, πρωτη φορα σαν μοντ σε προσεξα.

και τι σημασια εχει αν ειναι το μονο που με ενοχλει εδω μεσα??? ναι, απο αποψη διαχειρισης ειναι το μονο που με ενοχλει, και εδω ειναι το ποστ για τετοια θεμκατα. επρεπε να μπω εδω να συζητησουμε για κατι αλλο????

γνωριζω πολυ καλα, με ποια διαδικασια εγιναν οι μοντ, γι αυτο ακριβως, πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ειναι διακριτικοι και αθορυβοι... νομιζω δεν χρειαζεται να το αναλυσω περισσοτερο αυτο..

ουτε εγω ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που τον ενοχλει.
ενοχλησε εμενα και ηθελα να το πω.

και δεν δεχομαι υποδειξεις απο κανεναν, ποσο μαλλον απο μια αγνωστη, για το ποια ποστ θα βλεπω και ποια δεν θα βλεπω.
οποια θελω θα βλεπω εφοσον ειναι δημοσια.

και αδικως παρεξηγεισαι, εφοσον στην ουσια λεμε το ιδιο πραγμα.
ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΖΕΤΕ.
απλα εσυ το βρισκεις θετικο, ενω εγω ενοχλητικο.
τοσο απλα ειναι τα πραγματα...

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> τι αφορα το φορουμ ποτε μπηκε και ποτε βγηκε ο καθε μοντ και ποσα μνμτα εσβησε?
> 
> επαναλαμβανω, θα επρεπε να ειναι διακριτικη η λειτουργια του μοντερεισον


συμφωνω.

και επισης, δεν υπαρχει λογος πανικου καθε φορα που εμφανιζονται σπαμ. ειναι απλως σπαμ.. και ειμαστε 4 μοντς, τα βλεπουμε, δε χρειαζονται λινκς εδω. δε χρειαζεται τοσο τζερτζελο

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> τι αφορα το φορουμ ποτε μπηκε και ποτε βγηκε ο καθε μοντ και ποσα μνμτα εσβησε?
> 
> ...


αυτο το απλο πραγμα ειπα...
δυσκολο????

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Οκ μας είπες τη γνώμη σου.
Θα συμφωνήσω με την click στο ότι τα βλέπουμε και ότι δεν χρειάζεται πανικός..
Αλλά επίσης πρέπει να τονίσω ότι θεωρώ το συγκερκιμένο τόπικ απαραίτητο για κάποια άλλα ζητήματα που υπάρχουν ανά διαστήματα..
Επίσης δεν σου είπα να μην μπαίνεις στο τόπικ.. Απλώς σε προέτρεψα για να μην σου χαλάει την αισθητική ο διάλογος που γίνεται εδώ..
Παρεπιπτόντως το ίδιο θα κάνω κ εγώ γτ ΕΣΥ μου χαλάς την αισθητική και με ενοχλείς στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση:θα σε αγνοώ.
Καλή συνέχεια γλυκόξινο μέλος.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Οκ μας είπες τη γνώμη σου.
> *Σου απάντησε κανείς άλλος; όχι απ' ότι βλέπω.**Εμάς μας αρέσει να διασκεδάζουμε..*  *Για το ότι σε ενοχλεί προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει.*Επίσης δεν σου είπα να μην μπαίνεις στο τόπικ.. Απλώς σε προέτρεψα για να μην σου χαλάει την αισθητική ο διάλογος που γίνεται εδώ..
> Παρεπιπτόντως το ίδιο θα κάνω κ εγώ γτ ΕΣΥ μου χαλάς την αισθητική και με ενοχλείς στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση :θα σε αγνοώ.
> Καλή συνέχεια γλυκόξινο μέλος.


*ναι, μου απαντησε καποιος και συμφωνει μαζι μου*
μου δινει περισσοτερη αξιοπιστια αυτο?

να διασκεδαζετε με αλλα θεματα, με τις φιλες σας. οχι με το μοντερεισον του φορουμ. 

αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει εσενα το τι ενοχλει τα μελη, πιστευω οτι ενδιαφερει τα υπολοιπα μελη και τον αντμιν ( *ο οποιος με την ευκαιρια των απαντησεων σου, ισως θα επρεπε να ξανασκεφτει την ιδεα, του "οποιος κι αν προσφερθει μας κανει για την δουλεια μας")*και σε αυτους απευθυνομαι, οχι σε σενα...

οτι μου χαλαει την αισθητικη ξερω να το διαχειριζομαι, μην ανησυχεις γι αυτο  :Wink:

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Αν δεις άλλαξα το ποστ μου επειδή δεν είχα δει την απάντηση της click.

Με ενδιαφέρει τι ενοχλεί τα άλλα μέλη και το έχω αποδείξει πολλές φορές..
Αλλά όταν δεν μου μιλάς με σωστό τρόπο μην περιμένεις από μένα κάτι καλύτερο..
Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχω δυσαρεστήσει κάποιον με την "δουλειά¨μου εδώ εκτός από σένα..
Εννοείται πως αν ο Νίκος ή κάποιος άλλος mod θεωρήσει ότι δεν είμαι σωστή, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να αποχωρήσω απ' αυτή τη θέση..
Δεν ανησυχώ ούτε με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνεις για την αισθητική σου.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

δεν με ενδιαφερει τι αλλαξες. 
με ενδιαφερει η εμπαθεια και η αγενεια σου.
ασφαλως και ειναι θεμα του νικου τι κανει στο φορουμ, εγω την γνωμη μου λεω.
και αυτο ελειπε, να ειχες και προβλημα με την θεση του μοντ!!!!!
ετσι κι αλλιως αυτοπροταθηκες, δεν σε προτεινε κανεις, γιαυτο θα επρεπε να φροντιζεις περισσοτερο την συμπεριφορα σου..

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μιλάω έτσι εδώ μέσα. 
Όπως μου μιλάς, έτσι σου απαντάω. Μην περιμένεις καλύτερο τρόπο..

Οσοι έχουν μιλήσει μαζί μου ξέρουν αν είμαι αγενής ή εμπαθής..
Τέσπα επειδή γράφω αύριο και δεν έχω καμία μα καμία απολύτως όρεξη να χαλάσω τη ζαχαρένια μου βγαίνω.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αν όλο αυτό δημιουργήθηκε απ'το δικό μου σχόλιο,να διευκρινήσω πως αφορμή 
να μοιραστώ τον προβληματισμό μου δεν ήταν ο πανικός αλλά η απορία
(σε συνδυασμό με τη σχετική μου άγνοια για τη σκοπιμότητα των "σπαμ").
Για ποιό λόγο δηλ.ενώ βλέπουν πως στο καπάκι τα σβήνουμε το συνεχίζουν.
Δε μου πέρασε από το μυαλό πως θα ενοχλούσε κάποιον.Λυπάμαι γι'αυτό.
Ελπίζω πραγματικά να μην ενοχλούν και τα του βίου μου σε άλλο τόπικ...

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Καλά βρε NAdine μου σοβαρολογείς;
Εννοείται πως θα λέμε τις απορίες μας.. Δεν είμαστε όλοι ειδήμονες στο moderating..
Και γι αυτό υπάρχει και το συγkεκριμένο τόπικ..
Μην ανησυχείς.. :roll:

----------


## konina

κοριτσια συγνωμη λιγο, θα σας διακοψω....... ανοιγω το θεμα 

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=3962&page=106

και εχουν μπει μεσα ποστ απο το αλλο θεμα με το βιβλιαριο απορειας το οποιο πλεον δεν βρισκω!!!!

τσεκαρετε τα σημερινα μηνυματα 17:05, 17:07, 18:24

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Ντουφ! Μα καλά πως έγινε δαύτο;  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
Μάλλον κάποιος πάτησε να γίνει συγχώνευση των θεμάτων..
Αυτό τουλάχιστον πατάμε στο άλλο φόρουμ που είμαι για να γίνει αυτό..
Δεν ξέρω καλή μου πως έγινε κάτι τέτοιο και δυστυχώς προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω.. 
Νίκο διορθώνεται αυτό;

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα. Μέσα στο διάφορα, υπήρχε ένα τόπικ το οποίο ήταν και Pin πάνω ψηλά, που ήταν για να συστήνονται τα νέα μέλη. Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες δεν υπάρχει και όσο και να το ψάχνω δεν το βρίσκω. ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ???

Επίσεις, ποιος έκανε μεταφορά του θέματος με το βιβλιάριο της απορείας μέσα στο sleeve και έχει γίνει μπάχαλο η συζήτηση?? Το θέμα με το βιβλιάριο απορείας μπορούσε να αφορά τον καθένα, δεν κατάλαβα γιατί να γίνει μεταφορά μέσα στο sleeve. Και μην μου πείτε πως έγινε κατά λάθος γιατί η μεταφορά του ενός τόπικ σε άλλο ΔΕΝ γίνετε καταλάθος.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Πρόσκληση προς του διαχειριστές, να έρθουν στο νέο ιδιωτικό φόρουμ όπου μπορούμε να συζητούμε θέματα διαχείρισης.

Θα το βρείτε στη λίστα των ενοτήτων, αφότου συνδεθείτε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μιλ μερσι νικ
εισαι γλυκας :yes:

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα, ενώ έχουμε ρίξει τόση συζήτηση στο θέμα στο sleeve, λες και ξεμείναμε από θέματα, έχει γεμίσει το φόρουμ spam! Πιάσε καμιά σκούπα γιατί γεμίσαμε!

----------

